# Older players? Making friends with Animal Crossing



## ikouluke

I'd love to find some more friends to hang out with in New Horizons.
This game has been amazing for making new friends and socialising throughout this tough year. I still play every day, often with friends that I've made here on TBT or since game launch, and all of us would be happy to welcome new friends to our islands!

With a 2nd UK lockdown starting today, some of us might have more time on our hands, I'm always up for a visit, or just having a chat on here.

I have made some amazing friends through this forum and the game and i'd love to keep making more. I host and go to island visits a few times a week and anyone here would be welcome to come along to mine or my friends' islands, maybe watch a KK concert with us, do tours, see Celeste, just sit and chat, whatever we feel like.

Please feel free to add me as a friend, but do leave a message in this thread or by PM so we can arrange visits.


----------



## Daisy189

Hello! I would love to play with you and your friends! I'm from the U.S. and play pretty regularly. I am still working on my town, but would appreciate some visitors and being able to tour other towns.

Feel free to message me any time about meeting up!


----------



## ikouluke

Thanks Daisy, added you 

I've got my game on now, open to friends, feel free to drop by, or PM me another time if you want to swap visits!

PS it's raining in game so bring a brolly!


----------



## Masenkochick

I play pretty much everyday (at least for a little bit). I’d love to come by to your island and have you come to mine


----------



## Foreverfox

I play every day too, at least a little bit! When I'm on, I always open my gate, unless I'm terraforming.


----------



## ikouluke

Great! Let’s do visits. I’m playing now for a bit and I’ll be on again in an hour or two 



Masenkochick said:


> I’m also from the US, east coast, and play pretty much everyday (at least for a little bit). I’d love to come by to your island and have you come to mine





Foreverfox said:


> I play every day too, at least a little bit! When I'm on, I always open my gate, unless I'm terraforming.


----------



## ikouluke

Thanks for all the friend code adds! Look forward to playing with you all.

Please leave a comment on this post if you add me, or send me a PM, that way I know who has added and we can arrange some visits!

Meteor shower this coming week so hopefully some of you can come and visit then.


----------



## gigi_girogu

Hi, I just joined the Community, and started playing two weeks ago! This game is amazing! 

I would love to make new friends. My island is really basic at the moment, and I just got the terraforming permit today.

Happy to invite you all and become friends! I don't know how to add new friends, though, nor I have any friends at the moment. 

I am in LA, California and I play every day.


----------



## ikouluke

Hello and welcome!

It is amazing, glad you're enjoying it, i'll be really happy to swap visits with you!

You can add me as a friend by using my friend code which is  0248-7986-9097. You put this number in on the Switch home screen, go to your page which is up the top left and Add Friend. Or you can easily add people after you've done an island visit in game.

Post here if you want to arrange a visit, or send me a PM on here by clicking my name or pic and "start conversation"

Happy terraforming 



gigi_girogu said:


> Hi, I just joined the Community, and started playing two weeks ago! This game is amazing!
> 
> I would love to make new friends. My island is really basic at the moment, and I just got the terraforming permit today.
> 
> Happy to invite you all and become friends! I don't know how to add new friends, though, nor I have any friends at the moment.
> 
> I am in LA, California and I play every day.


----------



## ikouluke

I thought it might be appropriate to add “older players” to the title. I’m 40 and most of the people who I play with are around 20s or 30s. 
No discrimination though! We have ages 18-75 in our group and all adults are welcome! Just thought it better to say upfront.


----------



## Soralan

I'm going to add you later, I'm on most days though my online has mostly consisted of trading thus far. I'm in the same time zone, so I'll be hopefully able to join you for the meteor shower once the kids are in bed.


----------



## ting1984

I'll add you in a bit.  My 36th birthday is tomorrow!


----------



## ikouluke

Brilliant! Look forward to visiting with you both 

Hope you have a lovely birthday @ting1984



Soralan said:


> I'm going to add you later, I'm on most days though my online has mostly consisted of trading thus far. I'm in the same time zone, so I'll be hopefully able to join you for the meteor shower once the kids are in bed.





ting1984 said:


> I'll add you in a bit.  My 36th birthday is tomorrow!


----------



## ikouluke

Open for a meteor shower tonight, not sure about exact timings but between 7pm GMT and 10pm GMT. I'll post on here when i'm open.

I'll be open to friends so please feel free to add my friend code. Do message here or send a PM if you're adding me so I know who you are and can add you back.

 Can't wait!


----------



## ikouluke

Open to friends for meteor shower.

If i didn't add you back yet please send me a PM or message in this thread.


----------



## Soralan

Just getting the kids to bed then ill come visit


----------



## ikouluke

welcome, i'm the one dressed as Celeste!
(real Celeste also here  )
Edit: closing up for the night now, thanks for visiting, hope to do more visits with you all in the future


----------



## ikouluke

Happy maple leaf day!

Still looking to find other active players who like hanging out in-game.

Me and my friends usually have a regular Sunday evening get together (UK time) and do a couple of visits through the week. I play every day too! If you're looking for folks to hang out with post here or send me a PM


----------



## mistakenolive

I definitely qualify as an older player, lol (36). You can send me a pm.


----------



## Katzenjammer

Hi there, I'm old, lol!  Feel free to add me on the switch (code is under my avatar pic). My inbox is always open.


----------



## ikouluke

Added you @Katzenjammer plus my island is currently open to friends if anyone fancies popping over


----------



## Living Fossil

I think due to my username, I don't need no further introduction, do I now? Haha but hello there fellow fossils! I'm a 27 and play NH pretty much daily since it came out.

I miss the older games dialogue and humor, but maybe someday Phyllis will return. She is my spirit animal.

Anyway, I live in Sweden, Stockholm so for those who also live in EU: add my FC from my profile!

Everyone else can also do it, but you know... Time zones and all that jazz.


----------



## ikouluke

Haha! You're still young at 27!

Would be great to swap visits! I'm off to bed now but i'll add you tomorrow and we can arrange something 




Living Fossil said:


> I think due to my username, I don't need no further introduction, do I now? Haha but hello there fellow fossils! I'm a 27 and play NH pretty much daily since it came out.
> 
> I miss the older games dialogue and humor, but maybe someday Phyllis will return. She is my spirit animal.
> 
> Anyway, I live in Sweden, Stockholm so for those who also live in EU: add my FC from my profile!
> 
> Everyone else can also do it, but you know... Time zones and all that jazz.


----------



## ikouluke

Living Fossil said:


> I think due to my username, I don't need no further introduction, do I now? Haha but hello there fellow fossils! I'm a 27 and play NH pretty much daily since it came out.
> 
> I miss the older games dialogue and humor, but maybe someday Phyllis will return. She is my spirit animal.
> 
> Anyway, I live in Sweden, Stockholm so for those who also live in EU: add my FC from my profile!
> 
> Everyone else can also do it, but you know... Time zones and all that jazz.


Heya, sorry i didn't get to do this yesterday like I said but I added you today, let's arrange a time to swap visits!

Also I'll have my island open to friends for the day while I potter about and do some decoration, feel free to pop over and say hi.

Edit: closing up for a bit so i can use Island Designer app, but PM me or post here if you want to visit and i'll reopen


----------



## ACMike700

I am a player that's in my early 20's. I have some friends that play the game but they aren't that into it so I have been trying to find people to play with on here. If anyone is looking for a friend to play with add me!


----------



## ikouluke

ACMike700 said:


> I am a player that's in my early 20's. I have some friends that play the game but they aren't that into it so I have been trying to find people to play with on here. If anyone is looking for a friend to play with add me!


Added you 

Drop us a message on this thread or send me a PM if you want to hang out.


----------



## Living Fossil

ikouluke said:


> Heya, sorry i didn't get to do this yesterday like I said but I added you today, let's arrange a time to swap visits!
> 
> Also I'll have my island open to friends for the day while I potter about and do some decoration, feel free to pop over and say hi.
> 
> Edit: closing up for a bit so i can use Island Designer app, but PM me or post here if you want to visit and i'll reopen


I just added you back!


----------



## ikouluke

It's been great touring islands and having visitors from this thread. I'd love to meet more people still.

Plus there are a couple of people on the thread where we've added each other but not done visits yet. I've got a pretty relaxed day today and tomorrow so i'm up for playing if anyone's around.


----------



## maria110

ikouluke said:


> It's been great touring islands and having visitors from this thread. I'd love to meet more people still.
> 
> Plus there are a couple of people on the thread where we've added each other but not done visits yet. I've got a pretty relaxed day today and tomorrow so i'm up for playing if anyone's around.



I am even older than you  and I play every day in USA eastern time zone.  I'm glad I'm not the only person over 40 on this web site. It's neat that the game has fans of all ages.

Unfortunately, today I am waiting around for a repair person and then have to go to work but I'd like to keep an eye on this thread for future.


----------



## ikouluke

Feel free to post in this thread to arrange visits with pepole when you're free 

Or PM me if you'd rather


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hello ikouluke, I would like to be added to your friend list  I'm 28 years of age so I think I do qualify as being an 'older' AC player.
Please let me know if you'd like to be friends,
Yours,
CoffeeAndCaramel973.


----------



## ikouluke

Yes, of course! My friend code is in my little profile thing on here


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

ikouluke said:


> Yes, of course! My friend code is in my little profile thing on here



Hello Ikouluke, thank you for your reply. I have added your Friend code


----------



## Katzenjammer

maria110 said:


> I am even older than you  and I play every day in USA eastern time zone. I'm glad I'm not the only person over 40 on this web site. It's neat that the game has fans of all ages.
> 
> Unfortunately, today I am waiting around for a repair person and then have to go to work but I'd like to keep an eye on this thread for future.


Hello there fellow over 40 person  Feel free to add my friend code if you like! (That goes for anyone, esp older players!)


----------



## AutumnWillow

Hiii! I’m Autumn (you might have guessed from my username, lol) and I’m 22. I just joined the Discord server that you had in your signature, and it would be great to have more adult Animal Crossing friends!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

AutumnWillow said:


> Hiii! I’m Autumn (you might have guessed from my username, lol) and I’m 22. I just joined the Discord server that you had in your signature, and it would be great to have more adult Animal Crossing friends!



Hello Autumn, I would like to be friends  If you would like to be friends as well, please add my Friend code. It should be located in the sidebar.
Yours, CoffeeAndCaramel973.


----------



## Airysuit

Hi all! Im 27 and from europe  i have the next 2 weeks off so I'll be playing a lot, but normally I play every 2-3 days 

My fc is in signature! Looking forward to meet you all! I also just joined the discord


----------



## ikouluke

Your map looks amazing, and I love your villagers!



airysuit said:


> Hi all! Im 27 and from europe  i have the next 2 weeks off so I'll be playing a lot, but normally I play every 2-3 days
> 
> My fc is in signature! Looking forward to meet you all! I also just joined the discord


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

airysuit said:


> Hi all! Im 27 and from europe  i have the next 2 weeks off so I'll be playing a lot, but normally I play every 2-3 days
> 
> My fc is in signature! Looking forward to meet you all! I also just joined the discord



Hello airysuit, would you like to be friends with me? I am 28 years of age and from Europe as well.
If you would like to visit my town (island) or have me visit yours, please send me a reply


----------



## The True Mouse

Hi  I'm looking for friends too! I'm 22 so not entirely old but getting older. I'm open to any friends. Feel free to add me   Code: SW-6530-1133-6345


----------



## ikouluke

Haha, you don't HAVE to be old to play with us 

I've added you, feel free to post here to arrange island vists with people, or you're welcome to PM me



The True Mouse said:


> Hi  I'm looking for friends too! I'm 22 so not entirely old but getting older. I'm open to any friends. Feel free to add me  Code: SW-6530-1133-6345


----------



## The True Mouse

I figured that was the case XD and what time are you on? I'm From the US so it's 8:03 am here. 


ikouluke said:


> Haha, you don't HAVE to be old to play with us
> 
> I've added you, feel free to post here to arrange island vists with people, or you're welcome to PM me


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

The True Mouse said:


> Hi  I'm looking for friends too! I'm 22 so not entirely old but getting older. I'm open to any friends. Feel free to add me  Code: SW-6530-1133-6345


Hello The True Mouse, I have added you  Please add me back  
I look forward to playing together with you ^^


----------



## The True Mouse

CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello The True Mouse, I have added you  Please add me back
> I look forward to playing together with you ^^


If you're Julian I've added you back


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

The True Mouse said:


> If you're Julian I've added you back


Yes, that is me


----------



## Living Fossil

ikouluke said:


> It's been great touring islands and having visitors from this thread. I'd love to meet more people still.
> 
> Plus there are a couple of people on the thread where we've added each other but not done visits yet. I've got a pretty relaxed day today and tomorrow so i'm up for playing if anyone's around.


I'm sorry I haven't had time to play online with you and everyone else yet. You're all American aren't you? Since I live in the EU as I might have said before: It can get a little tricky to sync a meeting but I'm sure we'll manage eventually! 

Does one have to be active through the Discord to plan a visit or hosting? I just never truly liked Discord in general haha sorry.


----------



## Mad Aly

Hello, everyone!  I'd like to get on board with this and hang out whenever possible! I have a lot of random people added through Friend Codes, so I've never actually met up (let alone communicated) with many of them yet... And more often than not, even those I've met and added in-game don't have their gates open. That's why I prefer forums and private messaging like here to arrange meet-ups! Just like Living Fossil, I'm not a fan of Discord, either.


----------



## skarmoury

Hi! I'm not too old, I'm 21 (but about to turn 22 in a month) ^^
I've been looking for some people to play with! Unfortunately I only have a small window of time to play in (around 11 AM - 2 PM EST, 6 AM-8 AM EST) to play in due to internet connection, but I'm more than willing to adjust if my internet is okay ; w;
My SW is 8528-2451-8409! you'll see the name skar c: Please let me know who you are if you add me as I'm a little uncomfortable with random friend requests ; w;

If you guys have a discord for easier chatting with others here as well, I'd like to join if thats okay!


----------



## ikouluke

I'm in the UK, and a few other people i've met on this thread are EU too so we should be able to find times to play. But everyone plays at different times! I'm usually available 9am-9pm GMT (although i obviously am not always playing, I wish  ) but can make time.

Discord not required at all, feel free to use this thread to arrange meet-ups, i'm happy to get PMs here too for island visits.

I never keep my gates open for random visits, I wouldn't appreciate someone dropping in unannounced, but always happy to get a mention in the thread or a PM about arranging something. I LOVE ❤ visiting islands so much, seeing everyone's unique creativity blows me away! Not to mention meeting everyone's cute villagers... So i'm always up for visiting, and happy to show people around my place too.



Living Fossil said:


> I'm sorry I haven't had time to play online with you and everyone else yet. You're all American aren't you? Since I live in the EU as I might have said before: It can get a little tricky to sync a meeting but I'm sure we'll manage eventually!
> 
> Does one have to be active through the Discord to plan a visit or hosting? I just never truly liked Discord in general haha sorry.





Mad Aly said:


> Hello, everyone!  I'd like to get on board with this and hang out whenever possible! I have a lot of random people added through Friend Codes, so I've never actually met up (let alone communicated) with many of them yet... And more often than not, even those I've met and added in-game don't have their gates open. That's why I prefer forums and private messaging like here to arrange meet-ups! Just like Living Fossil, I'm not a fan of Discord, either.


----------



## Living Fossil

ikouluke said:


> I'm in the UK, and a few other people i've met on this thread are EU too so we should be able to find times to play. But everyone plays at different times! I'm usually available 9am-9pm GMT (although i obviously am not always playing, I wish  ) but can make time.
> 
> Discord not required at all, feel free to use this thread to arrange meet-ups, i'm happy to get PMs here too for island visits.
> 
> I never keep my gates open for random visits, I wouldn't appreciate someone dropping in unannounced, but always happy to get a mention in the thread or a PM about arranging something. I LOVE ❤ visiting islands so much, seeing everyone's unique creativity blows me away! Not to mention meeting everyone's cute villagers... So i'm always up for visiting, and happy to show people around my place too.


Oh I had no idea you live in Europe too! I live in Sweden, and I believe the UK is one hour less than my own time? Similar to Spain. But I'll keep your hours in mind, and hopefully we all can have a get-together with people of the same side of the globe! Haha.

What time would you say is your absolute most certain hour you're playing? For me it's usually from 7pm - 10pm


----------



## ikouluke

I would say 8pm-9pm GMT i am usually playing, plus a bit at lunchtime around 1pm GMT. But i'm pretty flexible during the day to jump on and play for a bit.


----------



## Living Fossil

ikouluke said:


> I would say 8pm-9pm GMT i am usually playing, plus a bit at lunchtime around 1pm GMT. But i'm pretty flexible during the day to jump on and play for a bit.


I was like this until September. Then I got a new job and haven't been able to play during daytime. But before that? I did legit play for like 15 hours a day or so hahaha. I was so addicted to this game, and still am  For those who have added me on their Switch... You guys know my playtime already


----------



## mocha.

I’m in the UK too and would love to play with other EU folks!!  just send me a pm if you’d like my switch code or to arrange visits!


----------



## jokk

hi! i’m 21, so not so old, but i’d love to make more friends on the game. anyone can pm me to visit anytime


----------



## Cherry879

Hi! Would love to become friends on ACNH!  I've added you


----------



## ikouluke

Edit closing up now but i'll open again tomorrow or the weekend
Come over and say hi!
I've got loads of toy day stuff out for cataloguing (there's where you pick up and put down an item, then it's available to order for you on your island) plus a load of winter clothes for cataloguing too.


----------



## Bird_9

Hey there
I would love to visit your island and add you on my friend list on ntnd switch
Pm anytime yu want


----------



## ikouluke

My gates are open to friends.
All welcome, message me if I haven't added you as a friend yet and I will.
There are Toy Day toys and winter clothes out, please feel free to catalogue, ideally leave them in the same kind of place you pick them up from


----------



## Hippopotamouse

Hey,

I’m new to AC NH (early xmas present to myself) and looking for friends to visit etc 
feel free to add me etc

Chris; 25 from UK 

disclaimer - Island is very bare at the moment as I’ve only had the island a week


----------



## ikouluke

Nice present!

hope you’re enjoying the game, and Bell Tree Forums! I’ll add you tomorrow when I play next and hopefully hang out in game soon. 



Hippopotamouse said:


> Hey,
> 
> I’m new to AC NH (early xmas present to myself) and looking for friends to visit etc ☺
> feel free to add me etc
> 
> Chris; 25 from UK
> 
> disclaimer - Island is very bare at the moment as I’ve only had the island a week


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Hi I am Angel from the U.S., 30.
I am also looking for friends and willing to be yours


----------



## ikouluke

Added you both.

Also my island is open to friends for a few hours, all welcome, if we haven't added each other yet my FC is in my Bell Tree profile, or feel free to PM me.

Edit: closing up for the evening, thanks for the visits! Lovely to meet both of my visitors today. 



Hippopotamouse said:


> Hey,
> 
> I’m new to AC NH (early xmas present to myself) and looking for friends to visit etc ☺
> feel free to add me etc
> 
> Chris; 25 from UK
> 
> disclaimer - Island is very bare at the moment as I’ve only had the island a week





Angelbearpuppy said:


> Hi I am Angel from the U.S., 30.
> I am also looking for friends and willing to be yours


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Cool. Thank you for the invite. I am thinking of arranging a get together tomorrow


----------



## ikouluke

yes! lovely.. i should be around most of tomorrow


----------



## Angelbearpuppy

Cool.  I mostly play in the mornings. I can PM you and we can talk more


----------



## Pwincess_stephy

My code is SW-7360-6811-4816


----------



## Living Fossil

I'd like to point out that it would be very appreciated if someone sends a friend request: be sure to add a PM to the people you are adding with your Switch name and such. I currently have some new friend requests from users here that I don't know haha. Just some friendly advice! Thank you


----------



## Rairu

This thread proves old is relative... 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2020

Also, I don't want to be rude, but I won't accept friend requests when I don' t know who it is!


----------



## ikouluke

Good points, it's also a nice way to say hello if you message on here or PM when adding someone.

Just adding you @Rairu and @Pwincess_stephy 

Post here or PM if you fancy swapping visits


----------



## avieators

greetings! i'm ava (29), i'm pretty fixated on acnh rn and it'd be nice to visit other islands just to visit rather than always be trading or buying stuff! i recently restarted so i dont have much and probably wont open up my own island for a while, i hope thats ok! :3 edit: if u send me a friend request pls @ me or message me to tell me who u are! if i dont know who someone is i'll get anxious )


----------



## RoyalTea

Hiiiiii. I’m here to awkward and possibly meet some people. I’ll be 34 in January and play pretty much every evening (PST).


----------



## chibibunnyx

Hii, I'm chibi I'm usually online most days (EST) i'm 29. I'd love to make friends cause I don't have many that play acnh. I like mailing gifts! Sometimes I am afk, I have a daughter and baby on the way, but mostly playing


----------



## Galaxite

Hi I'm 25 and would love making new friends! I'm UTC -5:00 EST Feel free to add me: 0010-7602-1843


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

Im from the USA East coast and would love to visit other islands!

I JUST started playing last week though so my town isn't that impressive but I'd love to host anybody lmao <3

Oh and I'm 27


----------



## Tiffany

Hi I'm Tiffany. I'm 37 from the U.S. My island ain't much and I'm currently working on my house but feel free to add me and visit. I am usually on in the evenings and weekends due to work. I will add you to my friends list


----------



## ikouluke

thanks everyone!
accepted your request @Tiffany 
sent FRs @kazujina @Galaxite @avieators 

feel free to add me @chibibunnyx and @RoyalTea 

let's all get together and play sometime!


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

ikouluke said:


> thanks everyone!
> accepted your request @Tiffany
> sent FRs @kazujina @Galaxite @avieators
> 
> feel free to add me @chibibunnyx and @RoyalTea
> 
> let's all get together and play sometime!


Thanks! I accepted the request <3


----------



## Galaxite

ikouluke said:


> thanks everyone!
> accepted your request @Tiffany
> sent FRs @kazujina @Galaxite @avieators
> 
> feel free to add me @chibibunnyx and @RoyalTea
> 
> let's all get together and play sometime!


Accepted  Just let me know whenever!


----------



## ikouluke

I’ve got all the toy day toys out on my beach for cataloguing so if anyone wants to come over and do that just let me know.

Usually around 9am-9pm GMT


----------



## *~ Croissant ~*

ikouluke said:


> I’ve got all the toy day toys out on my beach for cataloguing so if anyone wants to come over and do that just let me know.
> 
> Usually around 9am-9pm GMT


Hey I'd like to come over! I'm around now but tomorrow's fine too. I'm in EST so it's 5PM here
Could I look around your town for ideas too?


----------



## ikouluke

Open to friends!
Come over and catalogue the Toy Day toys (south and south east beaches) or just come and have a shop and a look around. 

Let me know if you're coming!


----------



## Asmadasbirds

Hi! Happy to have more friends on animal crossing! I'm 33 so definitely getting old haha! Feel free to pm me and I can send my friend code thingy  I'm in the UK and spend time on my island at least once or twice a day  look forward to visiting some new islands!!


----------



## ikouluke

Edit: closed now

Lots of items are missing from my cataloguing area. These items were meant for cataloguing and not taking home, if you took something from me please can you PM me to arrange returning them to me.


----------



## Raz

Well, I definitely fit the criteria, being 34.


----------



## avieators

i keep missing ur get togethers @ikouluke !  i'm always asleep when everyone else is awake it seems


----------



## ikouluke

Merry Christmas and happy holidays everyone!

If anyone wants to hang out post in the thread or PM me. Hopefully there are lots of new Animal Crossers today, welcome! Come and say hi if you'd like to find people to play with.


----------



## Living Fossil

avieators said:


> i keep missing ur get togethers @ikouluke !  i'm always asleep when everyone else is awake it seems


Same haha...


----------



## Bekaa

ikouluke said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everyone!
> 
> If anyone wants to hang out post in the thread or PM me. Hopefully there are lots of new Animal Crossers today, welcome! Come and say hi if you'd like to find people to play with.


I don’t know if you’re still on, but I would love to visit! You’d be welcome to come visit me, too!


----------



## ikouluke

I'm up for swapping visits  I'll PM you


----------



## Glazcier

Hi! I would love to have more people to play with! Not many of my friends play this game so it would be great to have some people to visit and hangout with!!

Edit: Just sent a friend request now !


----------



## ikouluke

oh, i PMd you  before i saw you'd sent a friend request! accepted


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Hello ikouluke and Glazcier, I would like to add both of you as a friend 
May I come to your island, ikuoluke?

Edit: Anyone who would like to visit my island, or have me visit yours, is welcome to add my friend code  I would love to have an active friend group of fellow Animal Crossing players


----------



## ikouluke

Coffee I think we’re already friends, but you can check my FC it’s in my profile. Yeah island visits would be good 



CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> Hello ikouluke and Glazcier, I would like to add both of you as a friend
> May I come to your island, ikuoluke?
> 
> Edit: Anyone who would like to visit my island, or have me visit yours, is welcome to add my friend code  I would love to have an active friend group of fellow Animal Crossing players


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

I also remember you @ikouluke  from an earlier visit   I think we are still friends. May I ask if I can visit your island?
Yours, CoffeeAndCaramel973


----------



## ikouluke

I’d love that, I’ll PM you 



CoffeeAndCaramel973 said:


> I also remember you @ikouluke  from an earlier visit   I think we are still friends. May I ask if I can visit your island?
> Yours, CoffeeAndCaramel973


----------



## avieators

so sry to a couple of ppl i had visits scheduled for, very busy time of year and lots of stress! i will get around to visiting ppl, i promise! D;


----------



## Bekaa

CLOSED. Will be back on later.
Friend me on Switch, And let me know you’d like to visit or have me visit today and when. I’ll back be back on in 2 to 3 hours. (1-3pm EST)


----------



## Kelsey

Hi! I’m 24 and I’ve been playing off and on since launch day. I recently stopped playing for a couple of months, but I’m hoping to get back in full swing! A lot of my friends that I played with at launch don’t really play anymore, so some new friends would be awesome!


----------



## ikouluke

hey @Kelsey come and play with us 

my friend code is in my profile, feel free to PM me or post here if you want to swap visits


----------



## Bekaa

Kelsey said:


> Hi! I’m 24 and I’ve been playing off and on since launch day. I recently stopped playing for a couple of months, but I’m hoping to get back in full swing! A lot of my friends that I played with at launch don’t really play anymore, so some new friends would be awesome!


Hi @Kelsey. My friend code is also to the left in my profile. I’d love to have you visit sometime, or vis versa. If you’d rather use dodo, that’s fine, too.


----------



## Rairu

ikouluke said:


> hey @Kelsey come and play with us
> 
> my friend code is in my profile, feel free to PM me or post here if you want to swap visits



Are you open now?


----------



## Bekaa

I’d love to play! I can host or visit, either way.
anytime over next few hours if others want to schedule for later


----------



## Rairu

Bekaa said:


> I’d love to play! I can host or visit, either way.



My more of a night place, but you can come now and show, because it's your turn. I'll PM you a code.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020

I meant I'll open up for friends! lol


Bekaa said:


> I’d love to play! I can host or visit, either way.
> anytime over next few hours if others want to schedule for later



 I meant I'll open up for friends. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020

I'll post again once I'm open. Maybe in about 20 minutes. I need to clean up a bit.


----------



## Bekaa

Rairu said:


> My more of a night place, but you can come now and show, because it's your turn. I'll PM you a code.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2020
> 
> I meant I'll open up for friends! lol
> 
> 
> I meant I'll open up for friends.


How long til night there?


----------



## Rairu

Bekaa said:


> How long til night there?



TBH I have no idea when the lights come on. It's already dark outside irl, but it take a bit longer in the game. I'm AFK for a bit now.


----------



## Bekaa

Rairu said:


> TBH I have no idea when the lights come on. It's already dark outside irl, but it take a bit longer in the game. I'm AFK for a bit now.


No prob. ping me when it’s night on your island. No rush. Wanna do what works for you.


----------



## Kalle

I'm an older member looking for people to visit and have visit my island. It's always fun to check out other islands to get some inspiration or inspire others.


----------



## Rairu

Bekaa said:


> No prob. ping me when it’s night on your island. No rush. Wanna do what works for you.



I just got the low battery warning, so that's great.


----------



## Bekaa

Kalle said:


> I'm an older member looking for people to visit and have visit my island. It's always fun to check out other islands to get some inspiration or inspire others.


Please feel free to friend me. (Friend code in my profile to left) I just recently got brave enough to travel to other islands, and have people visit me (for more than just quick trades or shopping) and had so much fun. My island is decorated for holidays. Let me know if you’d like to visit Sometime.


----------



## avieators

Bekaa said:


> Please feel free to friend me. (Friend code in my profile to left) I just recently got brave enough to travel to other islands, and have people visit me (for more than just quick trades or shopping) and had so much fun. My island is decorated for holidays. Let me know if you’d like to visit Sometime.



i got brave enough for visits...and then christmas hit and sent my stress and anxiety levels sky high which destroyed my confidence D; i'll friend u if thats ok, i still have visits for several ppl i have to honor and adding to the backlog is probably not good but...! fwiends ;w;


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Sorry I'm cutting in the middle here but I'd like to start interacting with the community more


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Hello!  I'm interested in meeting some people, too -- I play for a couple hours every day.  I do still have work, despite the worldwide health crisis, but I understand and am also eager to socialize outside of that!


----------



## Kalle

Bekaa said:


> Please feel free to friend me. (Friend code in my profile to left) I just recently got brave enough to travel to other islands, and have people visit me (for more than just quick trades or shopping) and had so much fun. My island is decorated for holidays. Let me know if you’d like to visit Sometime.



Definitely. I'd be happy to visit.  I'm currently trying to decorate my island more appropriately for winter—without removing flowers. lol

I'll add you soon.


----------



## Bekaa

Kalle said:


> Definitely. I'd be happy to visit.  I'm currently trying to decorate my island more appropriately for winter—without removing flowers. lol
> 
> I'll add you soon.


Personally, I think the flowers look beautiful against the snow. no need to remove. It’s our fantasy island after all.


----------



## Solus

I'm looking for more older friends, too! I'm trying to get back into playing New Horizon.


----------



## Bekaa

silly Goose said:


> I'm looking for more older friends, too! I'm trying to get back into playing New Horizon.


Hi there. Would love to get acquainted and plan some visits.


----------



## Bekaa

Hi everyone. If you friend me via switch please PM me or respond to this post with your switch user name. That way when you ask to be friends I’ll be able to connect you to your TBT name. My switch name is Becca, by the way.


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Bekaa said:


> Hi everyone. If you friend me via switch please PM me or respond to this post with your switch user name. That way when you ask to be friends I’ll be able to connect you to your TBT name. My switch name is Becca, by the way.


Hello Becca, I am also searching for new AC:NH friends   My Switch user name is Julian. I´ll add your code if you want to be friends as well


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hey I’m 27 from the us and acnh has really helped my anxiety throughout this year.  I’d also like to talk to older players


----------



## ikouluke

Great to see loads of people posting here 

If anyone wants to add my switch code please feel free, it's on my TBT profile. Do give me a PM as well so I can see who has added me and we can arrange some visits!


----------



## vroomage

I’d love to get some folks as well!


----------



## velv3tkisses

ikouluke said:


> I'd love to find some more friends to hang out with in New Horizons.
> This game has been amazing for making new friends and socialising throughout this tough year. I still play every day, often with friends that I've made here on TBT or since game launch, and all of us would be happy to welcome new friends to our islands!
> 
> With a 2nd UK lockdown starting today, some of us might have more time on our hands, I'm always up for a visit, or just having a chat on here.
> 
> I have made some amazing friends through this forum and the game and i'd love to keep making more. I host and go to island visits a few times a week and anyone here would be welcome to come along to mine or my friends' islands, maybe watch a KK concert with us, do tours, see Celeste, just sit and chat, whatever we feel like.
> 
> Please feel free to add me as a friend, but do leave a message in this thread or by PM so we can arrange visits.


Hi love! I'm an older player (31) and would love some BEST FRIENDS to visit! I'm on every day for a good portion of time and love all things nerdy and fun. ♡


----------



## ikouluke

With more stay at home guidance issued in the UK and Europe today I just wanted to bump this post to make sure everyone knows there are people out there to stay in touch with!

I've met loads of lovely people on here and am always open to having more people to play with.

Please feel free to use this post to connect with others and arrange visits, add my friend code (in profile) and PM me so I know who you are and can arrange something!


----------



## Mel88

Hey! I am 0 to 100 year old, lol...but I'm old enough to join this group. You can find my switch friend code either under avatar pic or signature.


----------



## ikouluke

Thought it would be a good time to bump this post as i've got a meteor shower this coming Wednesday.
I'll be opening up to my friends so if anybody would like to meet some folks and make some wishes then post here or PM me and we'll arrange it.


----------



## Bekaa

I’ve got my gate open if anybody wants to come and hang out for festivale.
FVJWD.


----------



## ikouluke

Bekaa said:


> I’ve got my gate open if anybody wants to come and hang out for festivale.
> FVJWD.


Aww, sorry i missed this Bekaa, sleeping! I loved Festivale!



Opening up tonight about 8pm GMT (about 10 hours from now), all welcome! I'll probably just open to friends for ease so if anyone needs me to add them then send me a PM with your code. Or add me from my code and pm me to let me know you have.


----------



## Bekaa

ikouluke said:


> Aww, sorry i missed this Bekaa, sleeping! I loved Festivale!
> 
> 
> 
> Opening up tonight about 8pm GMT (about 10 hours from now), all welcome! I'll probably just open to friends for ease so if anyone needs me to add them then send me a PM with your code. Or add me from my code and pm me to let me know you have.


I would like to join in for some stargazing. Let me know when the party starts!


----------



## ikouluke

Open to friends for stargazing.

All welcome, message me if we need to make friends, my code is in my profile.

Open for the next two hours ish then i'm off to watch the Direct!

Edit: Redd is here, no idea with what but anyone is welcome to buy, first come first served. Also turnips at 170. No sign of Celeste so far.


----------



## blueninjutsu

Hi! I think I qualify as an older player (24). I’m from the U.S. (EST) I play pretty regularly and although I’m still working on my Island I’d love to have more friends to play with and tour other Islands with.

I also use discord pretty regularly too. Anyone can feel free to message. ^^;


----------



## ikouluke

hey @blueninjutsu come on over  I'll PM you


----------



## HappyPlace

Hi! I'm new to all this - a Mom and playing Animal Crossing. My island is only 6 days old. Help I need friends. Lol


----------



## ikouluke

HappyPlace said:


> Hi! I'm new to all this - a Mom and playing Animal Crossing. My island is only 6 days old. Help I need friends. Lol



Welcome to Bell Tree! I’m sure you’ll find lots of folks happy to help you out on your new island!

It’s late here (UK) for me now but happy to meet swap island visits some other time. I’ll PM you so we can arrange something or you can post here if you want to invite people over.


----------



## NeighborNoon

HappyPlace said:


> Hi! I'm new to all this - a Mom and playing Animal Crossing. My island is only 6 days old. Help I need friends. Lol



Hey, my island is exactly twenty days old today, maybe we can be buddies? I'm in my mid-twenties, none of my friends have a Switch and I was only just able to afford one, so I know no one else who plays... I find myself needing a friend to swap native fruits and flowers with, all that basic stuff, you know?


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay

Well hello there, I'm a mid-llenial and I'm always looking for new friends and islands to visit.


----------



## ikouluke

NeighborNoon said:


> Hey, my island is exactly twenty days old today, maybe we can be buddies?



Great to see new players finding the game and Bell Tree! I’ll send you a message to arrange a fruit basket for you. 



JessieOfSeacowBay said:


> Well hello there, I'm a mid-llenial and I'm always looking for new friends and islands to visit.



Feel free to add my FC (in my profile) and I’ll PM you if you’d like to swap visits.


----------



## mellisamouse

Please add me! 
1006-6146-4243
I am nearly 50.....lmao....


----------



## Bekaa

Hi @mellisamouse and welcome to The Bell Tree! I am 54 and have been playing since April 2020. Covid restrictions had just started then, and my son said he thought I’d like the game. Boy, was he right! I’m going to send you a friend request and maybe we can visit one another. 
Tell me how you got interested in AC?


----------



## mellisamouse

A friend showed my AC. I would love to have towns to visit, yes, best game ever! Lol


----------



## EMLY

Hey friends! I'm an "older" player - I'm 31. I'd love to find some friends around my same age group! The game is so much more fun with others <3


----------



## Bekaa

EMLY said:


> Hey friends! I'm an "older" player - I'm 31. I'd love to find some friends around my same age group! The game is so much more fun with others <3


Feel free to friend me. My code is 3440-0832-0339.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2021



mellisamouse said:


> Please add me!
> 1006-6146-4243
> I am nearly 50.....lmao....


I tried to add you to my switch friends and it said “unable to find your friend”. could you maybe have gotten a number wrong? My code is to the left under my avatar.


----------



## Sara?

Hey there !
Im always in for some relax and chill anch  socialization . I love sending letters everyone and then, visiting friends towns and now with Brewster around the corner i feel like a visit could be more appealing just like in rl but virtual ACNH friends to hang out and just chat.
Let me know if you have added too many pp already or would like for me to add you


----------



## Bekaa

Sara? said:


> Hey there !
> Im always in for some relax and chill anch  socialization . I love sending letters everyone and then, visiting friends towns and now with Brewster around the corner i feel like a visit could be more appealing just like in rl but virtual ACNH friends to hang out and just chat.
> Let me know if you have added too many pp already or would like for me to add you


Absolutely add me @Sara? 
Since ACNH is my first animal crossing game, I don’t know anything about Brewster. But, people seem to love him, so I look forward to meeting him!


----------



## Sara?

Bekaa said:


> Absolutely add me @Sara?
> Since ACNH is my first animal crossing game, I don’t know anything about Brewster. But, people seem to love him, so I look forward to meeting him!


 
Will add you then. Oh boy i wish i could be you right now, i mean i only played ACNL before NH, BUT! That Cafe and that Bird, i just fell in love (alsoI love Coffee ️)


----------



## Justinareilly

EMLY said:


> Hey friends! I'm an "older" player - I'm 31. I'd love to find some friends around my same age group! The game is so much more fun with others <3


Hey I’m 28! Would love it if we could play together!! Visit my island or vice versa !! My friend code is 2495-3319-2505

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2021



Bekaa said:


> Feel free to friend me. My code is 3440-0832-0339.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2021
> 
> 
> I tried to add you to my switch friends and it said “unable to find your friend”. could you maybe have gotten a number wrong? My code is to the left under my avatar.


Hey I added you! I’m 28! Let me know if you wanna do an island visit sometime !


----------



## Mutti

Im up for adding friends if people want to share AC experience


----------



## Groggyviking

Hiya I’m wanting some older friends. I’m 43 so anyone wanting to add me please do send me a pm xxxxx


----------



## Bekaa

I’d like to invite ya’ll to my island today. I’m just running around relaxing and doin island chores. My island is about “finished“, and I’m just putting the finishing touches here and there. Feel free to come over and shop and explore.
gate open L3T7L, but let me know your IGN before you come.


----------



## xSany

Hi, you may add me, I'm from The Netherlands, my friendcode is : SW-7222-4644-1622


----------



## FaerieRose

I’m an older player (37) and I’d be happy to have more friends. I just restarted my island three weeks ago. My FC is 5097-2285-0907, and I live in the western USA (PST.)


----------



## Bon Bonne

heyo, nb 32 year old
I prefer to communicate via Discord about playing, please DM me there if interested!(Churi#1231) I will not add people that do not contact me there.(with Switch username, so I know who you are, please)


----------



## Keela

Hey! I have just added you
I’m 24, looking for older people to play with also. 
fairly new so my island is kind of basic.
i used to play animal crossing as a young girl, back in the New leaf says on the DS and wii haha

so I have fallen out the loop a little bit hopefully with more people to play with I will become more familiar!


----------



## ikouluke

Thanks for the friend request Keela, I added you. Sorry I forgot this thread existed, I haven't been on Bell Tree for months! Still playing every day but mostly hanging out on discord. Still would love to meet new folks for AC positivity and friendly chats! PM me if you want to make friends on here, in game or on discord. 



Keela said:


> Hey! I have just added you
> I’m 24, looking for older people to play with also.
> fairly new so my island is kind of basic.
> i used to play animal crossing as a young girl, back in the New leaf says on the DS and wii haha
> 
> so I have fallen out the loop a little bit hopefully with more people to play with I will become more familiar!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade

This is cool! I love seeing so many other older players all playing together! I have a hard time finding people within my age group these days to play with, and with me turning 29 on the 31st, I feel it can be even harder as I get up in the numbers  I love how Animal Crossing brings together so many people of all ages, especially to those much older than the usual demographic.


----------



## EtchaSketch

Hi all! I’m 21, so I’m not too “old” but I’d consider myself older than the general fanbase. I don’t have too many people to play with besides my boyfriend, and I don’t TT so I’m not on too too much but it would be chill to make some casual pals!


----------



## elo-chan

Hi there! My name's Vivi, I am 23 going on 24 next month. I would love to find some people to hang out with within the older ACNH community.  I always tended to gravitate towards the older crowd myself, and many of my closest friends are in their late 20s and early 30s. It's still been fun playing solo, but I'm sure it's much more fun to play with others  My Switch code is listed under my avatar. If you add me, please let me know your TBT username!  My favorite things to do are interior designing, trading, diving/fishing. And I definitely want to get back into hosting events on my island, that was a lot of fun!


----------



## Poppymol14

I’m 38 bought this game for my 7 year old daughter but she’s hooked on roblox. Now I’m hooked on animal crossing haha add me please people SW-3555-4102-5238


----------



## Bekaa

Poppymol14 said:


> I’m 38 bought this game for my 7 year old daughter but she’s hooked on roblox. Now I’m hooked on animal crossing haha add me please people SW-3555-4102-5238


Welcome to the Bell Tree. This is such a fun and welcoming community. It cracks me up that you bought the game for your daughter, but you are really into it. Doesn’t surprise me, but does crack up.


----------



## Poppymol14

Bekaa said:


> Welcome to the Bell Tree. This is such a fun and welcoming community. It cracks me up that you bought the game for your daughter, but you are really into it. Doesn’t surprise me, but does crack up.


She only likes roblox, I have spent a fortune on other games but she won’t play any of them. Thank you for welcoming me


----------



## Bekaa

Poppymol14 said:


> She only likes roblox, I have spent a fortune on other games but she won’t play any of them. Thank you for welcoming me


I just sent you a friend request. If you recently started your island, then you and I may be at about the same spot. I recently reset. Let me know if you need anything, want to make a trade or visit ea other. My online switch name is same as the name used here.


----------

